# For all who show horses. This is a little something I found that may help you.



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Thanks! My state book also has a little section, but there are a few different things. Thanks for linking us!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Do you know if their is one like this for hunter over fences?

I found this very helpful, and I can only seem to place in the top three when I ride dressage, so this will help with my HUS classes, so THANKS!!!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't look for jumping, never crossed my mind, but I'll see what I can find.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know if this link will help.
Rachel's Equitation Clinic

And page 11 of this one
http://pcansw.org.au/site/ponyclub/nsw/downloads/Handbook/Section 15 - unchanged.pdf


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ All you Americans, be wary of the second link, it's Australian :] And our jumping classes vary greatly with yours.


----------

